# Shipping supplies thread... again



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

So maybe I'm just losing it, but I thought USPS offered USPS style packaging tape for a while here -- but not anymore apparently.

So use USPS.com for the boxes / envelopes. I've got that.

How about poly bags? As well, where are you guys purchasing your tape rollers / tape?

Thanks!

P.S. - I've checked out eBay, but their might be a better source.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I usually get those from uline.com (polybags).


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

Alright, so Uline.com seems to be the best deal? Their obviously very popular, but I hear their shipping can be quite $$$.


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

I forgot to add, say I were to use a USPS box, and am shipping 1 shirt in a polybag. Also in the box there will be a piece of paper (invoice, thanks, washing instructions, etc.). Won't it move around a lot? Does anyone put anything else in there to keep it from getting completely messed up?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If I was shipping one t-shirt, I wouldn't use a USPS box, I'd just use the USPS free tyvek priority envelopes that they offer (and not worry about the bags from uline):
http://shop.usps.com/webapp/wcs/sto...01&categoryId=13354&productId=11695&langId=-1

The invoice might move around a bit, but that's not really too much of a problem as long as the t-shirt is in good condition. It doesn't get "destroyed". Every place I've ordered a t-shirt from has just slipped it in the mailing bag and it reaches me just fine.


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

True, but I could have sworn you shipped me a t-shirt in a tyvek bag with a poly bag as well. I liked how it was presented.

Is there a certain poly bag that you would recommend otherwise?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> True, but I could have sworn you shipped me a t-shirt in a tyvek bag with a poly bag as well. I liked how it was presented.


The reason I used that polybag (which was from uline, item S-3355), was because I shipped the t-shirt "First Class". USPS doesn't offer free packaging for shipments made via first class, so I used a plain mailer.

99% of the time, I ship retail t-shirt shipments via USPS Priority Mail and use the free USPS Priority Mail tyvek bag that I linked to above. It's about the same size as the polybag, and similar material.

I may switch to using First Class more since it's about $2 cheaper than Priority Mail. If I make that switch, I would then use the polybags from uline.


----------



## Iced Out Apparel (Oct 3, 2006)

uline has fast delivery in my state which is texas and great prices


----------



## jimiyo (Jul 23, 2006)

since we are kinda on the shipping material subject... what do you print your labels on, and do they stick well? i still write on mine. im sure it looks shoddy.


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

Rodney, sorry if I was misleading. I was refering to the see through poly bag that the shirt arrived in, not the actually Tyvek style packaging itself. You said that your printer packages them, any idea on the Uline equivalent? Thanks!


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

You can get the very same bags that you would buy on uline.com on ebay for less than half the price.


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

Fantastic. Any idea on what I should look at though. The closest I've been to one is actually ripping open the one that Rodney sent me a shirt it. Otherwise I'm 

Also tape and tape dispensers. eBay or someplace else?


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

The ones I bought are here: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=9523398028


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

Uh oh.

Alright guys, the thing I'm curious about is the see through plastic bags. For example, your shirt would be put in one, then placed in a box or Tyvek envelope for shipping. Or, at a deperatment store many of the high quality shirts would be in a bag (similiar too, but not the same).

I know what I'm using for the actual box or outwards package, it's the innards that I'm trying to determine! Thanks again!


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

error426 said:


> Alright guys, the thing I'm curious about is the see through plastic bags. For example, your shirt would be put in one, then placed in a box or Tyvek envelope for shipping.
> 
> I know what I'm using for the actual box or outwards package, it's the innards that I'm trying to determine!


You're looking for shrinkwrap, not a poly bag. Here's an example on uline: http://www.uline.com/Class_16.asp?desc=Shrink+Wrap

You basically put the product inside a "tube" of shrink wrap and the seal the ends with a little sealer device. (I think I got that right; I haven't used one before myself.)


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Rodney, sorry if I was misleading. I was refering to the see through poly bag that the shirt arrived in, not the actually Tyvek style packaging itself.


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. The clear ones. Now I get it 

You could try the zip close bags here:
http://www.uline.com/Group_5.asp
http://www.uline.com/Browse_Listing_231.asp?desc=Zip+Handle+Bags

Or the bags on a roll:
http://www.uline.com/Group_174.asp

You would need a heat sealer if you wanted to get the bags that don't have a closure mechanism on one end.

This one was recommended recently in another thread:
http://www.uline.com/ProductDetail.asp?model=S-8528&root= &ref=5550&searchedkeywords=S-8528

The member used a printed round sticker with their company name on it to seal the bag (neat idea).
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showpost.php?p=44078&postcount=4


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh... http://www.uline.com/Browse_Listing_5550.asp?desc=Flap+Lock+Poly+Bags

Perfect! Thanks Rodney!


----------



## Tomfoolery (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks Rodney!


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

Two quick questions:

1. Is 10x15 large enough for XXL shirts? Anyone?
2. The difference between 2 and 1mil parts? Is 1mil really flimsy compared to 1mil?

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Is 10x15 large enough for XXL shirts? Anyone?


Yes, if they are folded.



> 2. The difference between 2 and 1mil parts? Is 1mil really flimsy compared to 1mil?


Not sure on that one. Might be worth getting a couple samples of both (or calling uline) to find out for sure. It doesn't *seem* like there would be a big difference between the two.


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah I wouldn't think so, but I'll have to call.

So, how do you guys ship if you have an order for 4 or more shirts (exceeding the size of a flat-rate box)?

Is there away of comparing prices? Where do you source your boxes? Any recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> So, how do you guys ship if you have an order for 4 or more shirts (exceeding the size of a flat-rate box)?


For 4 shirts, I would still use a priority mail box. You can fit a good amount of shirts in their flatrate box (more than 4). I would get the boxes free from USPS.com. You can also get blank boxes from uline.com

You can compare rates at a site like redroller.com, but I don't think it includes UPS in their comparison.

For bulk order shipping (12+ shirts), I would use UPS.


----------

